# Earn a 25% Point Bonus on the Auto Train



## MrEd (Apr 9, 2008)

Celebrate the 25th Anniversary of Auto Train with a Trip in May and Earn 25% More Amtrak Guest Rewards Points.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServe...79&ssid=224


----------



## AlanB (Apr 9, 2008)

What a bummer, I'm booked on the AT in June.


----------

